
Polygon Shredder - reimertz
https://www.clicktorelease.com/code/polygon-shredder/
======
bd
Cool stuff. We have been having fun with this demo yesterday on Twitter.

Some more variations we came up with:

[http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/solitaire/](http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/solitaire/)

[http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/cash/](http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/cash/)

[http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/mario/](http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/mario/)

[http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/meeseeks/](http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/meeseeks/)

[http://zz85.github.io/explorer-crasher/](http://zz85.github.io/explorer-
crasher/)

[http://zz85.github.io/explorer-
crasher/fur.html](http://zz85.github.io/explorer-crasher/fur.html)

~~~
spite
and a fun bunch of variations those were :D

------
Mithaldu
When i opened the page, this started from my playlist and it makes an
excellent soundtrack:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_hWIgEqibU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_hWIgEqibU)

Also, choosing an odd number of polys to be rendered creates frankenpolys:
[https://www.clicktorelease.com/code/polygon-
shredder/#33](https://www.clicktorelease.com/code/polygon-shredder/#33)

~~~
spite
It is a nice track! I wanted to do something with audio, stretching the cubes,
changing their scale, and emitting different number of particles based on some
audio analysis. The next experiment ^_^

About the frakenpolys: the hash info doesn't directly say the number of cubes
to generate, but the side of the texture that hold the position. So if it is
256, it's a 256x256 RGBA Float32Array, 65536 particles that are then rendered
as cubes. For odd numbers, or simply numbers that are not power of two, it
doesn't work (well, it works, but the access to different vertices is all
garbled and you get all those franken-noodle-cubes)

------
hobarrera
> "I'm sorry, no fallback for no working WebGL. Also, support for mibile
> coming soon (?)"

I thought Firefox supported WebGL. That's sad. So basically, this is Chromium-
desktop-only.

~~~
spite
Should work on Chrome, Firefox, Safari, IE, Opera, Edge... any that supports
WebGL with OES_standard_derivatives (so basically 99% of browsers according to
[http://webglstats.com/](http://webglstats.com/))

What version of Firefox, OS, GPU, etc. are you using?

~~~
azeirah
Not working for me either, running Firefox dev edition, version 46 on Windows
10.

~~~
spite
Firefox beta/Aurora/DeveloperEdition... all but stable have a regression on
WebGL and reporting missing extensions support, like OES_texture_float. Most
of the three.js recent content will probably not work on them.

------
njharman
TIL I learned my laptop has a fan.

[for cooling off CPU taxed with rendering confetti]

~~~
spite
You laptop has a fan, but it was probably spinning to cool down the GPU. This
effect is 99.9% running on your graphics card; once everything is setup by the
CPU, it's all running in shaders and video memory. Still hot, but just wanted
to make clear where the power is being used.

------
whichdan
This is neat! And a caveat: the "INSANE" mode caused my 2010 MBP to lock up.

~~~
spite
Hence the "insane", it means 2048x2048 base particles. That's over 25 million
triangles (or 75 million vertices) per pass, and it's done twice (color and
shadow mapping). Also the curl noise is pretty expensive, and 2048x2048 is
quite a lot of operations. I think the browser locks before being able to
allocate all necessary info, and if it does, probably the GPU can't keep up.
Not everyone's card can push that much, but I've seen people getting to 4096!

~~~
inDigiNeous
Hard locked my old Mac Mini. Had to reboot. Not your fault, but maybe add some
limits.

------
moron4hire
My WebGL- and math-fu suck :( I would not have been able to make anything like
this.

~~~
onion2k
That shouldn't stop you. three.js makes webGL _really_ easy to write, and most
of the maths can be borrowed from other code. You can do some pretty awesome
stuff with only a basic knowledge of JS. It's very rewarding to give it a try.
My math-fu sucks but I've still been able to make fun things like
[http://library.ooer.com/2015/11/15/Cube-
Ocean/](http://library.ooer.com/2015/11/15/Cube-Ocean/)

~~~
moron4hire
I didn't mean they were non-existant, just that it was nowhere near up to this
level.

------
icolor
My mem usage jumped from 5.3GB to 7.5GB on insane. I have a 980ti which
doesn't seem to do a clean 60fps sadly.

This is great work, looking forward to your write-up!

------
markbnj
Impressive, and the moon was a nice, stylish touch :).

------
agumonkey
[NSFCpu]

